# Lake Erie Bottling Works Toledo Ohio Blob Top



## Blutchtique (Sep 21, 2011)

Any information on this bottle would be greatly appreciated!  It is a bottle that stands about 11 1/2 inches tall.  Thank you so much in advance and hopefully I can help some of you with questions on items in the future!  Peace out....  : )





​


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2011)

blutch that is a nice bottle! i originally hail from toledo o  havent seen to many lake erie blobs, although ive seen hutches,  did you find that bottle in the water? cant give you a precise date late 1880s? not sure on worth ethier the bottle has a fogginess to it like its been under water? still nice! and i would have it in my collection as i do not have one................


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the nice comments and post madman!   It is greatly appreciated.  Yeah I thought it may be rare as well because I am not able to find anything on it.  What would you recommend as the best source for finding information/value for something like this?  I obtained it from an individual that may indeed have found it in an area that was very wet or in a stream of some sort.


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2011)

hmm havent lived in toledo for a while so i dont know whod youd talk too about value,  there is a guy that collects sodas a beers from toledo, he owns the oliver house bar in toledo on broadway, id say 50 and with the ecomony up there 40 tops on the blob, the monroe mich hutch is another story, but who knows if ya find the right guy the skys the limit


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome info.  Thanks again madman!  Maybe when I am headed through Toledo I will pass by the place you mentioned.


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Blutch... I really like this bottle because it looks like the top is wayyyy too small, making it a "freak" in my book which I love.....jim


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks epackage.  It does have a kinda "freaky interesting" look.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Blutch again,
 To some collectors those aqua quart loop seal blobs are very valuable. But the bottler, city, condition, and rarity all factor into what they will go for.


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2011)

yes that bottle has a baltimore loop seal closure, as stated above by bob, that will help you to date it!


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blutchtique
> 
> Awesome info.  Thanks again madman!  Maybe when I am headed through Toledo I will pass by the place you mentioned.


 you should, the place is a bottle museum of toledo beers and sodas and if ya drink get  ya buckeye beer on tap one is all ya need!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a mineral water bottle. Here's an 1889 Advertisement in Polk's Directory. It shows an address as "Foot of Washington St, Jacob Gerold, Proprietor."

This one, (yours?) just ended without a bid at 99 cents.


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 22, 2011)

This item and the Monroe bottle will be staying in my collection.  As I mentioned in the Monroe Hutch thread I was mainly hoping to get some info on these items.  Sometimes Ebay is the only way to go.  And sometimes it isn't.  What date is it from with the baltimore loop seal closure  blobbottlebob??  epackage is right this is the best and most amazing resource when it comes to these sorts of things!!  I am in bottle heaven!!!  : )

 So this is a mineral water bottle surfaceone??  Thank you as well for your comment.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I did have both these bottles up on Ebay to hopefully find some more information on them.

 Hey Blutchtique / hipncash,

 This is an interesting research technique. You have many bottles that you are listing @ electronic auction.



> So this is a mineral water bottle surfaceone??


 
 Yes, did you not check that Polk's Directory Link, just above?



> this is the best and most amazing resource when it comes to these sorts of things!! I am in bottle heaven!!! : )


 
 As a bottle dealer, you might consider becoming a "Supporter" of this place.


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the post surfaceone and I apologize to you as well as the other members on the site for possibly coming across the way I did. I am very very sorry.

 I am first and foremost a bottle/can collector.  I am not a dealer.  I honestly do not have very much knowledge on the items I have though and was attempting to find a resource to help.  I have no idea what Polk's Directoy Link is and no I did not check it.  Thank you for directing me to another source that I can use. 

 When I look for items to add to my collection I do find extra stuff that I put for sale on Ebay or I help family/friends with items they want to sell.  And yes I do at times want to get rid of certain cans/bottles to add others as all of us collectors do.  I have been completely honest through all my posts on this site.  How about you look at all my feedback and see indeed how many are actual bottles/beer cans?  It seems that you will be surprised to find out that there are next to none until I decided to sell some now.  What I have learned is to never incorrectly accuse someone of being or doing something unless I am sure of what I am stating.

 People do at times provide information on items placed for sale on Ebay.  If it is listed wrong.  Some history on it for example.  I included some items that I planned on selling in the appropriate place here and the ones I wanted more information on in this thread.  Yes indeed I do have other bottles listed at this time.  As I mentioned earlier there are some items I am getting rid of.  surfaceone so because of the fact you have sold bottles before via Ebay or other methods does this make you a dealer?  What I have learned is too often people jump to conclusions about others and judge them inappropriately without apologizing for their actions.  

 I believe I have addressed all of the issues you brought forth surfaceone.  Have a blessed day my friend.  : )


----------



## capefeardiver (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a really nice bottle, id say 1870's 1880's. The top is definently unique which makes it rare in its own way. Not that the value will be any more. I have some of the same style just from different places.  Very nice!


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you capefeardiver for the nice words on the bottle and post!  Welcome to the site as well!  Have a blessed day my friend!  : )


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

> Thank you for the post surfaceone and I apologize to you as well as the other members on the site for possibly coming across the way I did. I am very very sorry.
> 
> I am first and foremost a bottle/can collector. I am not a dealer. I honestly do not have very much knowledge on the items I have though and was attempting to find a resource to help. I have no idea what Polk's Directoy Link is and no I did not check it. Thank you for directing me to another source that I can use.


 

 Hello, again, Blutchtique,

 I'm not sure of what you think I might be accusing you. Perhaps of being a dreaded "bottle dealer," I notice that you said you were making paid listings on an electronic auction site, nominally putting bottles for sale, in an attempt to gather information. Is that to seek pricing information, historical, or whatever?

 You did not say at the top, "Hey, these items also happen to be for sale..." I took your invitation and looked at your 100 %  feedback on 800 some sales, on the first 3 pages, I noticed many bottles, and bottle related items. I believe that you found some useful information here, and there was no listing fee. Hence my invitation to you to become a supporter of this site. That invitation still stands.



> surfaceone so because of the fact you have sold bottles before via Ebay or other methods does this make you a dealer? What I have learned is too often people jump to conclusions about others and judge them inappropriately without apologizing for their actions.


 
 Not sure what point you are trying to make here. No, I've never sold anything via electronic auction. If one sells bottles, does that not make one a "bottle seller," perhaps even a "dealer."

 You're a new member with some questions about bottles. You've found the right spot to seek feedback. You are welcome here. Here's some more information on the Baltimore Loop:

*"Bottle Seal or Baltimore Loop Seal Closure, circ: 1885-1905,
 Invented by: William Painter,
 American Patent: September 29, 1885, Number: **327,099**,
*This stopper enjoyed moderate success, but was more popular in some areas of than in others.  It consisted of a disk, made of a flexible material, that was inserted into a thin groove in the lip of the bottle.  It was replaced by Painter's more popular crown cork stopper." Thanks to http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABBottleClosuresBeer.htm

 You and Kevin might note the patent dates.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2011)

I will say listing items on eBay is a very strange way of trying to learn information about them. That's all I will say about this subject. 

 Anyway, based on blobs from around here, I'd say yours is from 1890-1895. Technology may have made it west later than the industrial east, so maybe add 5 years to that date if you want. I would say it is definitely no earlier than 1890, based on the look of the slug plate, and no later than 1900, because it is an applied blob and has no mold air vent marks. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Blutchtique (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for providing the information on the Baltimore Loop Seal Closure surfaceone.

 The buy, sell, trade section is the area where items are placed for sale.  Not this forum.  Being new to the site I respected this and did not mention the two Hutch bottles as being on Ebay.

 I have my own methods of gathering information on items that I have.  I respect and understand that others on this site may question my approach.  And that is okay.

 Using your logic my friend you are a "bottle seller" as well or possibly a "dealer" because I have no doubt you have sold items to others at bottle shows, garage sales, or via other means.  It is no different then making a sale online.  A sale is a sale.  There is a big difference between a collector selling stuff and a dealer making a living doing so.  

 It would seem we have a better idea of where each of us in coming from.  We can respectfully disagree with our viewpoints and this is okay.  Surely neither of us has any harmful intentions.  Both of us have a love for collecting bottles and this I believe is the most important thing and the one item that has brought us together on this site.   Always wishing you and your family nothing but the best surfaceone! : )

 I also appreciate your comments Wheelah23.  Have an awesome night everyone!  : )


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2011)

wow this is the biggest post ive ever seen for a TOLEDO bottle   if ya dont sell it on  the bay im interested


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2011)

> Using your logic my friend you are a "bottle seller" as well or possibly a "dealer" because I have no doubt you have sold items to others at bottle shows, garage sales, or via other means. It is no different then making a sale online. A sale is a sale. There is a big difference between a collector selling stuff and a dealer making a living doing so.
> 
> It would seem we have a better idea of where each of us in coming from. We can respectfully disagree with our viewpoints and this is okay.


 
 Hey Blutchtique,

 Sorry to disappoint you on your erroneous assumptions. That is not using my "logic" at all, it's making a blatant assumption. How is it that you "have no doubt" I've ever done anything. You asked for information on this Lake Erie mineral water. I provided some. Are you familiar with the "hotlinking" of Information?



> I honestly do not have very much knowledge on the items I have though and was attempting to find a resource to help. I have no idea what Polk's Directoy Link is and no I did not check it.


 
 This makes me wonder about your interests in bottle collecting. Your use of ebay as an "information" gathering tool makes me think your primary interest is monetary. That's okay. Those are just my thoughts.

 And you may have already found a buyer. [8D]


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2011)

i understand what has happened here , and it sucks, i just want the bottle!lol


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2011)

we want information...............
  well i guess were the ones to give it???????????? am i wrong?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 23, 2011)

You're losing me, Mike,

 What's happening? That is besides the longest discussion ever on a Toledo bottle...


----------

